

PHP.net receives facelift - andrelaszlo
http://www.php.net/?beta=1

======
refrigerator
Didn't this happen ages ago?

~~~
andrelaszlo
Probably, if you say so. I didn't see it before and it's in "beta" so I
figured it must be recent.

